# Spooky??????????



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I was out shopping with DD this morning in a well known shop that started its sale at 5am yesterday............yes you know the one.......NEXT!!

Anyway I couldn't be bothered yesterday to go and have a look around so thought I would take DD & DS with me this morning.

Whilst in the shop my DD was with DS whilst I was busy looking for bargains when I heard this little girl say to my DD hello "J" & then say sorry to her saying that she thought she was someone else.  This little girl was approximately the same age as our DD, 7 BUT what was really spooky is.....................this little girl called our DD "J" which is her birth name but we changed it to her middle name........just a coincidence really that this little girl called our DD that BUT if you could have seen the look on our DS face it was priceless!!

DS became very protective of DD then & that was nice to see.

Of all the names that little girl could have chosen to call our DD she chose the one that she was born with and the one we chose to change, for many various reasons, so spooky or what??

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Ooooooooooooh Andrea! That is spooky!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I;d be a little freaked out too!!!!!

A few months ago we saw a little girl in a shop and I could've sworn she was my Missboo! Absolutely spitting image of her, possible twin removed at birth?!!
I had to check Missboo was still with me and not holding hands with this other mystery woman! The poor woman looked at me as if to say "Why are you staring at _my _ child?!"


----------

